# Gun Pics



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Post a pic of the stick you use to kill yotes.

Here's mine.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I know you're not using that to kill coyotes, it needs a bit of color. You'd stick out like a turd in a toilet bowl. :lol:

Go Here:
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=66257

xdeano


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

yah here is mine I USE CAMO WRAP IT IS A FRIGGIN BEAST!!!!!!! 10 yotes down!!! IN 1 WEEK!!!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is mine:

223 Weatherby Vanguard


----------



## fish2win (Mar 29, 2006)

nosib why the shell carrier on the ar? It's much faster to reload with a spare mag :wink:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol had an extra one on another gun so i put it on this one.... i am thinking of painting some kind of decal in place of that but yeah i got ya. normally i don't carry more than one mag.... if you use all shots in a 10 or 30 round mag.... i might as well as go back the range lol :wink:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

xdeano said:


> I know you're not using that to kill coyotes, it needs a bit of color. You'd stick out like a turd in a toilet bowl. :lol:
> 
> Go Here:
> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=66257
> ...


i am going to get it painted by my neighbor


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it's easy. just tape it off and shoot it with color. easy beans.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll quit picking on you nosib. My scope isn't painted right now either, I decided not to paint it again. Here is a quick pic of my coyote rifle.










I'm actually trying to sell it right now, to raise enough money to fund a custom. Not that it isn't a good shooter, I have several targets that are in the .1's and .2's @ 100, average size groups are in the .3's.

xdeano


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

gun and cal?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

It's a Remington 700 Police in 308Win. with a Leupold Mark 4 on top. It's a good little gun. Shoots better than I can.

xdeano


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

How much are you looking for it? I might be interested in the gun.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Well we're not suppose to sell anything on the forum, so i'll send you a pm.

xdeano


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Got it and thanks. Sorry for that. Keep posting Pics


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

xdeano, who did your camo job? is it cerakote? thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I did the camo job. The base is dura coat, the rest of it is just rattle can.

Anyone can paint, it just takes some direction and patients. If you mess up, you can spray over it.

The only suggestion I have when you paint a rifle, is Patients. and a good role of tape. 
xdeano


----------



## Mylabsdad (Oct 5, 2007)

Used for when they hold up at 1000+ yards.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice scope what cal is that beast?


----------



## Mylabsdad (Oct 5, 2007)

.338 Lapua Magnum 1 - 9 Twist


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Git R' Done :lol:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Me Likey


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I bet that kicks so much.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

What is the weight? Weight has a huge contribution on felt recoil. If it weighs 18 lbs vs 7.5 it's going to be a huge difference.

I'm guessing it's in the 15-18lb range, correct?

xdeano


----------



## Mylabsdad (Oct 5, 2007)

This picture better shows how large the rifle is. It weighs just over 19 lbs., the scope is very heavy as far as scopes go. Its heavy, and has a well designed brake, so the recoil is not so bad.


----------

